# kid pizza



## tk59 (Feb 27, 2012)

Inspired by my experience at Stella Rosa, I found myself contemplating giving my kids pizza and wanting them to get something other than a belly full of grease and bread. Enter the burrizza (pronounced: boo-rritsa...sorta).  We had it with a side of black bean soup topped with crushed tortilla chips, fresh avocado, super finely diced onions and diced tomatoes.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 28, 2012)

What is the crust? A tortilla? Looks pretty good whatever it is.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 28, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Inspired by my experience at Stella Rosa, I found myself contemplating giving my kids pizza and wanting them to get something other than a belly full of grease and bread. Enter the burrizza (pronounced: boo-rritsa...sorta).  We had it with a side of black bean soup topped with crushed tortilla chips, fresh avocado, super finely diced onions and diced tomatoes.
> View attachment 4962



Very, very, very cool. I have to do pizza when I finally get back home. It's for the childern.

k.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 28, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> What is the crust? A tortilla? Looks pretty good whatever it is.


Right. It's a tortilla, topped with a basil, garlic, olive oil mixture, some tomato, mushrooms and crumbled, spicy turkey burger patties I made over the weekend. I rolled 'em up before serving to minimize the mess and prevent picking off of choice toppings.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 28, 2012)

Genius.


----------



## Peco (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 28, 2012)

Just noticed this, but I like the knife teasers in the photo. I see Sachem's ancient Sabatier and what is the knife w/o handle? You rehabbing something? 

k.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks fun. Homemade tortillas is on my list. I want to get a press. My kids would love it. Probably add cilantro. I like the knife teasers too. Glad you ended up with the sabatier from Son.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 28, 2012)

That brings back some memories. "Pizza burritos" were a staple back in school. Except we'd wrap ours up like burritos. Typical college fare--you could keep a bag of tortillas, a jar of sauce, pre-shredded cheese, and pepperoni in the fridge and whip up a burrito to cook in the toaster oven. Great at 2 a.m.

Yours look much better.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 28, 2012)

When I was a kid, it was Thomas's English Muffins with leftover tomato sauce and a sprinkling of parmesan. These burizzas probably tasted a heck of a lot better.


----------



## cnochef (Feb 28, 2012)

An easy and tasty pizza can also be fashioned on a round of pita bread.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 28, 2012)

We did both the english muffin and the pita bread pizzas when I was a kid. Both work well. Now, we get pre-made dough from the local grocery store, roll'em out into individual pizza size and throw them on the grill to precook them and then the kids can throw on what they want then back to the grill to melt cheese and warm it up.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep I just made English muffin pizza earlier this week for the kids. Toasted muffins, tomato sauce, oregano,added red pepper on adults, Mozzarella and broiled.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yup. We've had a lot of variations of the pizza theme over the years. It's always good.  I used tortillas (and we did roll 'em up because they don't hold up like pita/english muffins, etc.) just to minimize the amount of bread. I thought these would give a nice ratio.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 28, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> When I was a kid, it was Thomas's English Muffins with leftover tomato sauce and a sprinkling of parmesan. These burizzas probably tasted a heck of a lot better.



probably not then. do you remember when you were a kid that was the best tasting thing ever! i grew up with fried egg sandwiches everyday for lunch, because that was the only American thing my mom knew how to make. That and we were damn poor.lol Can't even look at a egg sandwich without ......... never mind.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 28, 2012)

About the knives, that is, indeed from Son. The thing is a freaking relic. Super thin on the tip half. I honestly can't decide exactly what to do with it, lol. I'll have to think about it some more. The handleless knife is an experimental knife made in san-mai construction with a DT-pm steel core that I've been grinding and regrinding over the last month to check out how performance is affected by subtle changes in the grind. It currently has a grind somewhere between a Devin (tip) and a Heiji/Carter (heel) and is 185 mm on the edge. It is a little messed up right now because it started raining yesterday in the middle of a grinding session so I had to quit before refinishing.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 28, 2012)

My mom used to make me sandwiches with white bread, butter, and sugar. Actually she still makes them for grandchildren now. Actually I still eat them.......


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 28, 2012)

are you vietnamese? I ate that sandwich whenever we got baguettes, which wasn't often


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 28, 2012)

tk59 said:


> About the knives, that is, indeed from Son. The thing is a freaking relic. Super thin on the tip half. I honestly can't decide exactly what to do with it, lol. I'll have to think about it some more. The handleless knife is an experimental knife made in san-mai construction with a DT-pm steel core that I've been grinding and regrinding over the last month to check out how performance is affected by subtle changes in the grind. It currently has a grind somewhere between a Devin (tip) and a Heiji/Carter (heel) and is 185 mm on the edge. It is a little messed up right now because it started raining yesterday in the middle of a grinding session so I had to quit before refinishing.


I wasn't joking when I said that it could be the oldest Sabatier in the world.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 29, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> are you vietnamese? I ate that sandwich whenever we got baguettes, which wasn't often



Nope malaysian, but hey they are close countries so makes sense!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 29, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> probably not then. do you remember when you were a kid that was the best tasting thing ever! i grew up with fried egg sandwiches everyday for lunch, because that was the only American thing my mom knew how to make. That and we were damn poor.lol Can't even look at a egg sandwich without ......... never mind.



Don't knock egg sandwiches on sportfishing boats I would have a grilled cheese sandwichs with mayonnaise and an egg in the middle. Still what I get on them. In regards to baguette sandwiches better move back to Westminster they are on every corner that doesn't have pho soup.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 29, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Yup. We've had a lot of variations of the pizza theme over the years. It's always good.  I used tortillas (and we did roll 'em up because they don't hold up like pita/english muffins, etc.) just to minimize the amount of bread. I thought these would give a nice ratio.



I get the ratio thing. And in regards to versions I like Gino's east in the watertower district of Chicago. For California I like Garlic Jo's shrimp mayonnaise pizza damn it's good.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 2, 2012)

Haha. Thanks! Welcome to the forum.


----------

